# Flow als Tourenrad ???



## Nobbi64 (12. September 2006)

Hey Rocky Gemeinde.

gestern kam mein Sohn mit einem Bild und meinte es wäre doch etwas für 
ihn!!!!  
Na ja wen wunderts, es war ein Bild von einem RM und zwar einem Flow. 
Nun meine Frage eignet sich dieses Bike auch als Touren bzw. CC Wettkampfrad???


Gruß Nobbi


----------



## s.d (12. September 2006)

Also für (Freeride-) Touren schon wenn es entsprechend aufgebaut ist, aber als Wettkampfrad würd ichs nicht gerade nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. September 2006)

für touren wohl noch so einigermassen, 

für cc-rennen definitiv nicht, 
bzw. so gut wie jeder andere wurfanker für Dirt Jumping, Bike Park, Hard-Core Trails etc.


----------



## Nobbi64 (12. September 2006)

ich dachte mir das es als "Einsteigerrocky" ganz o.k. wäre.????
Habe aber keine Lust und auch keine Kohle noch ein Wettkampfrad zu kaufen!! 

Auf der anderen Seite ist der Bursch erst 11 da kann er auf sein erstes Rocky
noch etwas warten oder ???


Nobbi


----------



## dubbel (12. September 2006)

für 11-jährige gibts kinderbeiks.


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

Stabil ist es ja, das Flow   Aber ob er ein RM zu schätzen weiss...


----------



## Nobbi64 (12. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> für 11-jährige gibts kinderbeiks.



er ist jetzt 164 cm groß fährt seit 8 Jahren MTB und seit 4 Jahren Rennen dem
brauche ich mit einem Kinderbike nicht zu kommen!!!
Ob er ein Rocky zu schätzen weiss???
Aber er sieht wie ich meins behandele und weiss schon, dass es etwas besonderes ist !!!!


----------



## s.d (12. September 2006)

ja das stimmt also er muss keine Angst haben das es ihm bei nem CC-rennen bricht.

Aber das Problem ist hald man kann das Flow eingentlich nicht wirklich so aufbauen das es für beides wirklich geeignet ist bzw das fängt schon bei der Rahmengröße an zum Freeriden und Jumpen brauch er was kleines und für Rennen was größeres man bräuchte eigentlich ziemlich viele Teile doppelt (Vorbau Laufräder Reifen ect...) also ob es da nicht billiger kommt gleich zwei nicht Rockys zu kaufen.


----------



## Xexano (13. September 2006)

Vielleicht sollten sie mal ihm die Frage stellen, ob er von Touren-Rennen auf 4x-Rennen umsteigen will. 

Man musst ja die Jugend pushen. Und für sein Alter wäre es der perfekte Start für einen next Generation-WC-Biker  Dann ist das Flow auch nicht fehl am Platze.

Sonst finde ich der Gedanke, das Flow für CC-Rennen zu verwenden, etwas befremdlich... das ist keine CC Hobel!


----------



## sebradler (21. September 2006)

Hi, na wie ist die Entscheidung ausgefallen? Fahre selber mit einem Flow (Special Edition in 19Zoll) Touren und kann nur sagen, dass ich noch kein besseres Bike hatte. Allerdings ist es mit 14 Kilo nur sehr bedingt CC Wettkampf fähig und man will ja die Kids nicht schon so früh demotivieren, oder? Ansonsten sollte natürlich jeder ein RM haben....


----------



## steed (21. September 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Also für (Freeride-) Touren schon wenn es entsprechend aufgebaut ist, aber als Wettkampfrad würd ichs nicht gerade nehmen



why? äh, warum nicht für wettkämpfe? ich sehe keinen grund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2006)

sebradler schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte natürlich jeder ein RM haben....




NEIN!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. September 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sonst finde ich der Gedanke, das Flow für CC-Rennen zu verwenden, etwas befremdlich... das ist keine CC Hobel!



Volle Zustimmung


@steed: Schonmal auf nem FLOW gesessen?? (Soll jetzt nicht überheblich gemeint sein!) 

Sicher. Man kann mit jedem Bike fast alles fahren...man muss nur wollen. Aber das FLOW als CC-Wettkampf-Bike...da würde der Schweißer des Rahmens wohl die Stirn runtzeln 
 Ist der Rahmen überhaupt für ne 80mm Gabel ausgelegt? 
Gibt doch auch noch andere Modelle in der RM-Palette.

Aber wär mal n krasses Bild: Ein FLOW mit ner SID, DC & Co. YEAH


----------



## steed (21. September 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung
> 
> 
> @steed: Schonmal auf nem FLOW gesessen?? (Soll jetzt nicht überheblich gemeint sein!)
> ...



bullshit:

ja, ich habe auf einem flow gesessen, ich besitze sogar eins. ich geh mal davon aus, daß du ein BIKE und MOUNTAIN-BIKE abo hast und jetzt mit gefährlichem halbwissen prahlen möchtest. du hast mir auch keinen grund genannt, warum das flow nicht für wettkämpfe geeignet sein soll.

ich warte.............


----------



## el Lingo (21. September 2006)

ich will da mal helfen: wenn ich mir die geometrie des flow ansehe, dann finde ich winkel zwischen 69 und 67°, diese lay-back-sitzposition bringt dich sehr weit nach hinten über HR und damit kommst du zum einen die berge nicht so gut hoch und zum anderen kannst du nicht wirklich guten druck auf die pedalen bringen. zudem hast du ein etwas trägeres lenkverhalten. somit hat man zwar ein sehr lässiges tourenbike, das ergab geht, wie die ein freerider, aber eben nicht als cc-wttkampfrad taugt. 
ich selber habe zwar nur mal kurz ein flow gefahren, aber im moment fahre ich noch mein cove stiffee und dsa ist dem flow verdammt ähnlich.

dann mal eines in persönlicher sache: nicht gleich ausfallend werden, ist doch keine art.


----------



## s.d (21. September 2006)

Also ich hab ja ein Flow bzw ein Rasouli und ein Vertex Das Vertex ist hald als CC-Bike aufgebaut mit 80er Gabel wobei ich einen relativ kurzen steilen Vorbau drauf also ich sitz eigentlich relativ aufrecht im vergleich zu man anderen laueten auf ihren CC-Bikes. Als ich das Rasouli gerade neu hatte hab ich den gleichen Vorbau dran gehabt wie am Vertex und eingentlich war nur die Gabel anderst, auch mit langer Sattelstütze ist der Unterschied schon ziemlich Groß. Wenn man das Flow dann als CC-Wettkampfbike aufbauen will d.h. leicht langer Vorbau evtl. 100er gabel und größerer Rahmen dann taugt das Teil sowieso nicht mehr zum freeriden also kann man ja anstatt dem Flwo auch gleich ein Vertex nehmen wobei das Vertex mal 600g leichter ist als das Flow das ist dafür zwar stabiler aber ein Vertex dürfte gerade für einen Jugendlichen und CC-Wettkampf locker ausreichen. El lingo hat was das Fahrverhalten betrifft ganz recht.


----------



## steed (22. September 2006)

Ok, wollen wir mal bei den Fakten bleiben.

Kein Druck auf dem Pedal? 
Mit den entsprechenden Anbauteilen bekommst Du das gleiche Verhältnis Körper-Rad hin wie mit dem Vertex. Durch das starke Slooping hast Du allerdings beim Flow viel mehr Beinfreiheit  und kannst Dich auf dem Rad bei schwierigen Situationen besser bewegen. Die horizontale Oberrohrlänge ist bei beiden Modellen gleich.

Lay-Back-Position?
No comment

Trägeres Lenkverhalten?
69 Grad zu 71Grad. Wenn du das trägere Lenkverhalten als Nachteil ansiehst, musst Du auch das verminderte Überschlagsrisiko erwähnen.

Für das Flow sprechen erstmal folgende Fakten:

Preis: 590EUR (wobei sich das Vertex mit 1190EUR disqualifiziert)
Stabilität: Man kann das Rad auch mit 90kg fahren ohne Angst zu haben. Der Rahmen verwindet sich überhaupt nicht. (m.E: sind Element und Vertex schon bei 82kg überfordert)

Bleibt letztendlich das Gewicht (Flow 2.3kg, Vertex 1,52kg, Element 2,54kg). Stimmt, das Flow ist schwerer als das Vertex aber wer das Element auch noch ein CC Rad nennt, kann das Flow nicht aufgrund des Gewichtes ausmustern. Bitte jetzt nicht mit den Fully Vorteilen kommen. Für CC reicht m.E. ein 2.3er Reifen als Federweg des Hinterrades aus. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind Rahmen wie RM Flow, SC Chameleon oder GT Ruckus excellent für Touren und CC geeignet. Ich kann mich den Theorien der o.g Illustrierten überhaupt nicht anschliessen. Wenn ich es noch finde, hänge ich noch ein Bild meines SantaCruz Chameleon im CC outfit dran (Geometrie vergleichbar mit Flow).

CU steed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebradler (22. September 2006)

Hola,

also wie gesagt hetzte ich mein Flow über alle Berge und würde da zu 100% zustimmen, was die Tourentauglichkeit angeht... Trotzdem würde ich es nicht unbedingt einem 11jährigen als reines CC Race und Wettkampfrad empfehlen. Aber soll er doch Freeride fahren der Bengel ;-)
Weiß man ja, dass das viel gesünder ist...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. September 2006)

steed schrieb:


> bullshit:
> 
> ja, ich habe auf einem flow gesessen, ich besitze sogar eins. ich geh mal davon aus, daß du ein BIKE und MOUNTAIN-BIKE abo hast und jetzt mit gefährlichem halbwissen prahlen möchtest. du hast mir auch keinen grund genannt, warum das flow nicht für wettkämpfe geeignet sein soll.
> 
> ich warte.............



Moin

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Blumen. Ich dachte, mein angehängter Satz in Klammern entschärft die Sache. War wohl zu subtil. 
Deine etwas beleidigende Antwort ist aber keine Art.

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich bin 1,73 cm groß/klein (sehr kurze Beine) und hab ein 16,5 FLOW. Wenn ich damit hier im Schwarzwald auf Touren gehe, gehts oft leider bergauf. Damit ich eine einigermaßen vernünftige Sattelüberhöhung hinbekomme, muss ich das Ding schon ziemlich weit rausziehen. (Durch das abfallende Oberrohr ist das schon grenzwertig.) Selbst dann bekommst Du nicht wirklich Druck aufs Vorderrad für schnellen Vortrieb. Das Oberrohr ist zudem sehr kurz, sodass du wahrscheinlich einen sehr langen Vorbau brauchst.
Bei der Lay -Back-Position stimm ich Dir zu. Hab bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

Wenn ich mit ETA z.B. steile Rampen hochfahre, simuliere ich eine Gabel mit geringerer Einbauhöhe. Dann fährt sich mein FLOW ziemlich bescheiden. Die Kettestreben läuft dann in Richtung Tretlager schräg zum Boden. Ganz übel. Werde mal n Foto reinstellen. Mit und Ohne ETA, falls meine Erläuterung kryptisch ist. Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie das Fahrverhalten zu verbessern wäre, bei dem Lenkwinkel.

Das alles sind rein subjektive Erfahrungen.

Sicher kann man für alles einen Kompromiss finden, aber ob man dann mit dem Gesamtwerk zufrieden ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Aber ist es nicht so, dass der Hersteller den Rahmen z.B. für eine bestimmte Gabeleinbaulänge optimiert? Und das allgemeine Echo in diesem Forum waren so um die 130mm. Für Freeride und Touren.

Der Lenkwinkel ist bei den 2006er Modellen ist laut Homepage 67°. Der vom Vertex 71°. Das sind schon gewaltige Unterschiede. Die liegen ja nicht umsonst so weit auseinander, oder was.



Letztendlich kann doch dem Nobbi64 nur jemand zu 100% helfen, der sich ein FLOW als CC-Feile aufgebaut hat. Es ging ihm ja auch um die Wettkampftauglichkeit des Bikes. 

Frag doch mal rum unter CC-Wettkämpfern(innen), wieviele da ein FLOW fahren. Ich weiß es nicht, schätze aber, dass es nicht viele sind. Soll das Zufall sein?!


PS: Wie hast Du denn Dein FLOW aufgebaut? Erzähl mal was über Dich und Dein RM. Hast Du es CC-mäßig aufgebaut oder sagst Du jetzt das müsste eigentlich so passen. Her mit Bildern!

Und ich lasse mich gern berichtigen, aber bitte in einem anderen Ton. Der macht bekanntlich die Musik. OK?

MfG

kleine Anmerkung: Ich finde es gut, dass mal endlich wieder herzhaft über das FLOW diskutiert wird. Weiter so.


----------



## s.d (22. September 2006)

Also das das Element schwerer ist ist ja logisch es bietet ja auch Federweg und und anstatt den fetten Reifen kannst du da ja auch schmale montieren. Komischerweise hab ich noch nie ein Flow bei nem CC-Rennen gesehen ich hab auch noch nie eines gesehen das CC mäßig aufgebaut war. Das Vertex hat übrigens auch ein ziemlich stark abfallendes Oberrohr und wenn man die richtige Rahmengröße wählt hat man auch genug Schrittfreiheit und es ist auch sehr agil. Wenn Vertex und Element schon bei 82 kg überfordert sind wieso gibt es dann keine offizielle Beschränkung vom Hersteller? Wieso fährt Karl Platt die Trans Alp nicht mit einem Flow wenn das sooooooo viel besser als das Vertex ist? Fahr einfach mal ein Flow und ein Vertex und du wirst den Unterschied schon merken oder auch nicht. Wenn du dir eins als CC-Racebike aufbauen willst dann mach das von mir aus und werde damit glücklich, es ist zwar nicht alltäglich aber warum nicht und wenn du damit gut zurecht kommst ist ja alles prima. Ich werde Marathons ect. auch weiterhin mit meinem Vertex fahren und mit dem Rasouli Freeridetouren machen und jetzt geh ich raus zum riden


----------



## Alesana (23. September 2006)

ich find die rocky mtn flow modelle, die man komplett kaufen kann ausstattungsmäßig sowas fürn arsch und dann mit so nem 17kg teil noch cc rennen... ne lass ma und kauf was anderes (bin mit 9 jahren nen rm hammer race gefahren, des gibts in kleinen größen und war sehr passend für mich)


die edit sagt, dass ich auch nen flow fahre und daher wohl genau sagen kann das flow zum cc fahrn müll is


----------



## Xexano (23. September 2006)

Wir wollen hier jetzt mal nicht ausschließen, dass man mit jedem Bike "Touren" fahren kann. Dazu gehört nur eine Prise Ausdauer, ein Hauch Training und eine Portion Willenskraft dazu. Da ich ja im Moment eher kein CC-Bike habe (das Univega käme einer CC-Hobel wahrscheinlich am Nächsten, jedoch sind die Bremsen im Moment eine Sicherheitslücke (V-Brakes sind abgefahren -> Null Bremskraft)) habe ich nur zwei Optionen: Mein Flow Rasouli oder mein RMX. Beide haben seine Vor- und Nachteile... mein Rasouli hat Dirt-Reifen, die nicht soviel Reibwiderstand geben, ist leichter etc., hat aber vorne nur ein Kettenblatt. Das RMX hingegen hat 2 Kettenblätter, wiegt aber auf jeden Fall über 20 kg und hat mehr Federweg, als jede MX-Maschine in dem Motorradladen bei uns in der Gegend. Ich habe zum RMX gegriffen, da ich einfach mal den Drachen  wieder ausreiten wollte: Berghoch komme ich mithilfe den genannten 3 Spezifikationen ganz gut... 

Aber trotzdem würde ich kein Flow oder Freeride/DirtJumping-lastiger Rahmen als CC-Wettkampf-Bike empfehlen. Touren kann man immer fahren, bei einem "Fahrtechnikseminar" bin ich auch einem anderen Rasouli-Besitzer begegnet, der sein Flow als "Touren und Spaßmaschine" benutzt. Geht auch ganz gut. Aber wenn man mehr oder weniger ernsthaft CC-Wettkampf fahren will, dann sollte man eher auf andere Rahmen greifen.

Und nochwas: Man kann keine Hardtail-Rahmen mit Fully-Rahmen vergleichen. Es ist immer klar: Ein Fully wiegt Pi mal Daumen immer 1-2 kg mehr als ein Hardtailrahmen. Das ist unumgänglich. 

Wenn ich ein CC-Wettkampf fahren will, dann melde ich mich bestimmt nicht mit einem Flow oder gar einem RMX an... es sei denn, ich möchte Aufmerksamkeit auf mich erregen.  (Wär doch mal lustig: Transalp Challenge mit dem RMX  ) 

Ich würde dann lieber auf andere Rahmen greifen. Z.B. auf das Vertex (Karl Platt räumt ja nicht umsonst mit diesem Rahmen Gewinne ab oder warum bekam Marie-Helene Premont bei den Olympischen Spiele 2004 mit einem Vertex die Silbermedallie und nicht mit einem Flow? lol: Okay, sicherlich hat die, die die Goldmedallie gewonnen hat, ein Flow gehabt...  )

Und wegen dem Preis: Rocky Mountain ist halt eben nun mal eine exkulusivere Marke, die nicht jeder hat und haben wird. Und gerade das macht auch oft neben der guten Qualität etc. den Reiz aus. 

Aber jetzt schieben wir mal die Diskussion mit dem "CC-Wettkampf oder nicht" beiseite und gehen mal auf den jungen Mann ein  

Hat er wirklich vor, damit "nur" CC(-Wettkämpfe) zu fahren? Weil dann wird er vielleicht später keinen großen Spaß mehr mit dem Flow haben. Oder wollte er gerne das Flow haben, weil bei ihm im Hintergedanken schon das Wort "FREERIDE" oder "DUAL" aufblitzt? Vielleicht sollte man dieser Sache mal auf den Grund gehen: Es könnte gut sein, dass ihm der ganze CC-Rummel ein wenig "auf die Nerven geht" und er gerne etwas neues, (moderneres?), exkulusiveres ausprobieren will. Beim Freeriden und beim Dual findet man ja meistens auch 14-27 Jährige (Durchschnitt), die älteren Semester gehen lieber zu Touren und CC über --> Vielleicht ist dieses Freeriden jetzt einfach nur passend für den Sohnemann wg. dem passenden "Umfeld". +

Ich hoffe man versteht mich einigermassen.


----------



## harni (28. September 2006)

Hi!
also mit entsprechender Gabel (absenkbar) taugt des Flow recht gut als Tourenrad. Ich hab meines für Alpentouren mit kniffligen Trialabfahrten mit ner Pike U-Turn aufgebaut (siehe Galerie). Bin 186 und hab des 19" genommen - mit 430er Sattelstütze geht das auch gut bergauf - mit abgesenkter Gabel besser als manche Racekiste - aber Standardmäßig ne 100er Gabel is nix.
Für ausgedehnte Touren kann ich es wirklich empfehlen, aber wenn man doch mal nen Rennen fahren will is des Teil nix. Da die Standardausstattung ehr auf Riesenjumps & Stabilität ausgelegt ist, muss man es ohnehin erstmal einer ausgiebigen Gewichtskur unterziehen - zumindest wenn man damit auch mal über 1000Hm hochstrampeln will. Dann relativiert sich ganz schnell der ursprünglich günstige Preis für das Komplett-Flow. Wenn´s nen Rocky für Tour & Race sein soll, schau doch lieber mal nach nem Hammer - Geometrie identisch zum Blizzard!
Gruß

harni


----------



## --dig-- (14. Oktober 2006)

moinsen.

ich als flow-besitzer kann dem rahmen bei entsprechender ausstattung 100% tourentauglichkeit attestieren. für cc-rennen ist es wohl vorne zu lang... wie siehts denn mit nem blizzard aus. sehr stabil und für cc viel eher geeignet... ist zwar als rahmen fast doppelt so teuer (laut katalog) wie das flow, aber den löwenanteil werden eh die komponenten machen...







so long.

love the ride


----------



## b12k3 (16. Oktober 2006)

was sagt ihr denn hier zu?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-F...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*fg*

Gruß
Flownichtalsccbikefahrender


----------



## sebradler (16. Oktober 2006)

ahhh das darf man einem Flow doch nicht antun....   einen geraden Lenker und eine Gabel mit 100mm... macht irgendwie keinen Sinn für so ein Bike...  
Ein Flow ist sicher als bergauftaugliches CCbike ein Kompromiß, auch schon wegen des Gewichts, aber diesen geht man gerne ein um dann bergab und bei schwierigen Passagen ein geniales Handling zu haben. Warum sollte man sich das alles mit einem geraden Lenker versauen? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Geometrie so etwas von gar nicht auf eine 100mm Gabel ausgelegt ist... 
P.s Wenn Du das Rad kaufen willst, der Lack war damals wohl unheimlich schlecht und fällt schon beim Hinschauen ab...


----------



## Kind der Küste (16. Oktober 2006)

Sattelstütze: Lang länger am längsten.

Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht, das der lüdde erst/noch 11 Jahre alt ist.
Ich denke auch, das dass Flow nicht unbedingt für CC Rennen zu gebrauchen ist. Für Touren mit langer Sattelstütze ganz okay.
Man sollte sich den Rat eines 11 Jährigen einholen, oder/und ihn evtl. mal Probefahren lassen, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (16. Oktober 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr denn hier zu?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-F...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Hi!
also ich weiß ned - schweren robusten heavy Duty Hardtailrahmen mit CC-Gabel Geometrie kastrieren  und Tune Teilen aufbauen macht in meinen Augen überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Da oben mehrfach Lenk & Sitzrohrwinkel diskutiert wurden - noch was zu den Geometrien - da kommt es auf das Modelljahr an:

2005 GEOMETRY
Head Angle 68.5°
Seat Angle 73.0°

2006 GEOMETRY

Head Angle 67°	
Seat Angle 71.5°

Gruß

harni


----------



## Alesana (21. Oktober 2006)

he die gabel passt doch, ich hab auch nur 80mm in meinem flow, aber der rest passt ned... arg, da werd ich bös wenn ich sowas seh


----------



## average.stalker (2. Juli 2007)

um das mal kurz wieder zu beleben...

sagt mir bitte mal, das bei 178cm größe ein 18" rahmen (2005er) mit einer MZ Z150 (150mm FW und ETA) ne gute wahl als hardtail-touren-feierabend-freerider ist!

danke!


----------



## harni (2. Juli 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> um das mal kurz wieder zu beleben...
> 
> sagt mir bitte mal, das bei 178cm größe ein 18" rahmen (2005er) mit einer MZ Z150 (150mm FW und ETA) ne gute wahl als hardtail-touren-feierabend-freerider ist!
> 
> danke!



Hi,
schreib mal noch Deine Schrittlänge und welche RH Du heute bei Deinem heutigen rad fährst. Oberrohrlänge is auch noch wichtig.
Bin 1,86m, Schrittlänge 92cm und fahr nen 19". Da ich mit dem Teil auch 1500-2000Hm bergauf fahre, brauch ich ne 410er Stütze.
Oberrohr ist mit 625mm auch schon recht lang - Dank dem kurzen Hinterbau bleibt es aber einigermaßen wendig.

Ne 150er Marzocchi baut meiner Meinung nach zu hoch. Ne ältere Z1 ETA mit 130 wär ok. Fahre die Pike meist mit 130mm, bergab auf 140 und wenn es steile Rampen >15% hoch muss auch mal auf 95mm. Dann klettert das Teil wie ne 1!   
Da Du  hier nach meinem Flow gefragt hast:





Zum Gewicht kann ich schlecht was sagen, da ich keine Wage habe. Meine Teile: XT/ LX Mix, 2-fach mit Rockring, DX Pedale, Cleg 200/180, LR mit Mavic 321 und Maxxis Highroller DH/ Minion FR, Syntace Vector DH schätze ich ca. 14-15Kg. Hängt sehr stark von den Laufrädern & Reifen ab

Grüße

harni


----------



## average.stalker (3. Juli 2007)

hallo

danke für die ausführliche antwort.
schrittlänge muss ich mal messen. auf der arbeit hier geht das gerade nicht.
aber ich denke, ich bin bei 18" dann gut aufgehoben
Laut RM hat das Oberrohr bei 18" 595mm - das müsste perfekt sein.
Mein Nitrous hat 585, sehr kompakt bei 60mm Vorbau. also ans Flow evtl nen 80mm, auf gar keinen Fall länger.

Die MZ mit 150mm FW hab ich noch rumliegen, deshalb kommt die auf jeden fall rein. das Chopper-feeling beim fahren macht mir nix. ETA geht so weit runter, dass man damit jede steigung hochkommt. Ne Pike wäre auch meine "Traumgabel", aber erstmal bleibt die MZ.

Ansonsten werd ich eher nen etwas "leichteren" laufradsatz nehmen, nicht gerade den dicksten, und reifen NobbyNic oder ähnlich. 
Möchte es möglichst unter 14 kg halten, nen Panzer mit 17,5 kg zum krachen lassen hab ich ja..  

hoffentlich klappt das alles - hab so bock auf das rad!


----------

